# Polarion HID 35W Dive Light - "Abyss U2"



## Ken J. Good (Jul 22, 2009)

*Polarion HID Dive Light - "Abyss Dual" 30/45W*

I don't have the availability and pricing details just yet. But this thing is finally just around the corner.

Image 1

Image 2

Image 3

Image 4

Image 5

Image 6


----------



## CajunJosh (Jul 22, 2009)

This will be a nice light to have. When I purchased my ph50 the paperwork stated it was water tested way below depths I'm certified to go. Is it no longer recommended for underwater use? If so looks like here comes another hole in the wallet.


----------



## McGizmo (Jul 22, 2009)

Very tempting!!! :thumbsup:

Looks nice Ken.


----------



## Joe_torch (Jul 23, 2009)

Looks great! :thumbsup: Like a reinforced X1 & more attractive that one shown in previous thread.


----------



## dudemar (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## Team Member (Jul 23, 2009)

And with the floody reflector I see.. 

Nice pics. Another light for the collection :naughty:


----------



## DM51 (Jul 23, 2009)

Looks very nice indeed. 

Was there any particular reason why they went for a flood reflector instead of a smooth one with an optional diffuser filter?


----------



## Patriot (Jul 23, 2009)

This looks impressive and definitely shares some X1 resemblance. I'm a little surprised by the reflector style and large reflector hole. Perhaps this was done to minimize length or maybe it's just because this is a proto? The handle appears to be beefy, removable, and made of molded polymer. Nice touch with the lanyard hold in front too. I'm excited to hear and see more!

Thanks Ken :thumbsup:

Paul


----------



## karlthev (Jul 23, 2009)

Oh no!!!! Very nice Ken....now, what to sell????



Karl


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Jul 23, 2009)

OOOOOMG!!!!!! Here goes another temptation from Ken 
How about the specs for this, Ken? I want to see it badly :sick2:
I got tired searching for the PH50 and about to order the L50... but this looks cool too


----------



## Patriot (Jul 23, 2009)

LOUSYGREATWALLGM said:


> How about the specs for this, Ken? I want to see it badly :sick2:




Were you able to see the pictures ok LGW?  


Regarding the specs, it appears to be similar dimensionally to the X1. Provided it's using the same power supply as the X1, which is likely given size constraints, it should run around 90 minutes at 35W. According to what's printed on the light it's depth rated for 328 feet.


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Jul 23, 2009)

But this is 5W lower than the X1. I want to see some outdoor shots


----------



## Patriot (Jul 23, 2009)

LOUSYGREATWALLGM said:


> But this is 35W only and the X1 is 40W, right? I'm a bit concern on the brightness level of the light.




That's correct. For every type of use run-time must always be balanced with output. 5W isn't going to provide much practical performance difference in the diving application, but extra run-time or reserve power for divers could be very important.


----------



## jasonck08 (Jul 23, 2009)

Interesting reflector design... most divers prefer something like a 5-7 degree beam... Don't think this light will be anywhere in that range given the design of the reflector.


----------



## cue003 (Jul 25, 2009)

Not sure how I missed this one. .... Will keep a close watch on it.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Jul 25, 2009)

cue003 said:


> Not sure how I missed this one. .... Will keep a close watch on it.



Yeah....I missed this as well.I can't wait to hear the price.Probably more than I can afford.

Why wasn't I born rich instead of good looking?


----------



## Patriot (Jul 26, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> Why wasn't I born rich instead of good looking?





If you were born looking anything like Biff, you might have to take that back. :laughing:


For those who don't know, "Biff" is the character in his avatar. I'm just kidding of course. 



I'm eager to hear the price as well. I suspect it will be more than the X1.


----------



## CajunJosh (Jul 26, 2009)

Patriot said:


> I'm eager to hear the price as well. I suspect it will be more than the X1.



Agreed... Good SCUBA equipment tends to be pricy. The market is different in this hobby given that your life depends on your equipment. Given Polarion's reputation for quality I wouldn't be surprised to see this light priced around $2000.00. Of course I'll be unable to support that purchase and still take my PH50 down when I dive.


----------



## cue003 (Jul 26, 2009)

CajunJosh said:


> Agreed... Good SCUBA equipment tends to be pricy. The market is difference in this hobby given that your life depends on your equipment. Given Polarion's reputation for quality I wouldn't be surprised to see this light priced around $2000.00. Of course I'll be unable to support that purchase and still take my PH50 down when I dive.



The PH50 should be able to operate at normal diving depths no problem. I have an "optional" heavy duty tailcap that increases the water tightness of the PH50 beyond the standard tailcap.


----------



## CajunJosh (Jul 26, 2009)

That's awesome to know but I would still be jealous if someone showed up with the Abyss even in the presence of the PH50.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 26, 2009)

I've always wondered about the actual depth ability of Polarion lights ever since since DM51 dove with his P-series and Ken warned him that he took a risk with it, since it wasn't "designed" as a dive light. I'm not a diver so I'll never personally be subjecting my Polarion to depth, I guess I'm just curious how these models received their depth ratings per specifications.


----------



## CajunJosh (Jul 26, 2009)

Patriot said:


> I've always wondered about the actual depth ability of Polarion lights ever since since DM51 dove with his P-series and Ken warned him that he took a risk with it, since it wasn't "designed" as a dive light. I'm not a diver so I'll never personally be subjecting my Polarion to depth, I guess I'm just curious how these models received their depth ratings per specifications.



Send it my way Patriot and I'll personally test yours first with a detailed review.


----------



## DM51 (Jul 27, 2009)

As Patriot says, I have dived with my PH40, but I knew I was taking something of a risk in doing so. I posted about it here. 
 
As Ken made clear at the time, the PH40 is not rated as a dive light, so I'm very interested in this new Abyss U2. 

I'd welcome a comment from Ken about the reflector question I asked above.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm also curious to hear about the reflector choice and it's specifications. I thought it was interesting to see Jason's comment above since he also sounds like a diver......




jasonck08 said:


> Interesting reflector design... most divers prefer something like a 5-7 degree beam... Don't think this light will be anywhere in that range given the design of the reflector.





Judging from outward appearance, it seems to have been optimized for video or photography work. At the same time I'm wondering what qualities this reflector type can provide that a diffuser can't.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 7, 2009)

CajunJosh said:


> Send it my way Patriot and I'll personally test yours first with a detailed review.




yeah right! Drown your own PH50 Josh. :nana:







Ken, do you think updated info about the Abyss is weeks or months away? Also, recently, one of our CPF members was told that the Polarion "Dual X" was planned for release next year. Are you able to confirm or deny these reports?

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## mega_lumens (Aug 7, 2009)

Polarion is like a high end luxury car maker. I like their stuff a lot!!


----------



## DM51 (Aug 12, 2009)

DM51 said:


> Was there any particular reason why they went for a flood reflector instead of a smooth one with an optional diffuser filter?


Just to bring up this question again...


----------



## Team Member (Aug 13, 2009)

I have that type of reflector back home. I was supposed to test it with my PH50. Apparently the Korea Police use them...


----------



## Patriot (Aug 13, 2009)

Ken must be on Walkabout.


----------



## Ken J. Good (Aug 13, 2009)

I was just seeing how long I could hold my breath at 100 meters underwater...

I didn't have any input on the unit, just passing along what I received.

Here is the rationale from Polarion of Korea:

Abyss: Abyss D and Abyss S.

Abyss D has a diffusion reflector -> For Photo (color temp is 5500k - a bit blue in color , good quality for photography)

Abyss S has a orange peel spot reflector -> fishing or cave explore , Etc...(color temp is 4300k - for longer distances)

The Diffusion Filter we currently have will work on this Searchlight.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 13, 2009)

> Ken J. Good
> I was just seeing how long I could hold my breath at 100 meters underwater...


I think you won the gold...





Ken J. Good said:


> Abyss D has a diffusion reflector -> For Photo (color temp is 5500k - a bit blue in color , good quality for photography)
> 
> Abyss S has a orange peel spot reflector -> fishing or cave explore , Etc...(color temp is 4300k - for longer distances)




WOW! Polarion made a 5500K light! Interesting. I probably would have opted for something closer to 5000-5200K but so be it. 



*EDIT: Answered my own question now that I rested and read again with a fresh mind. 

Thanks Ken. 
*


----------



## DM51 (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks for the info, Ken. It is good to know there will be 2 flavors - should suit all tastes.


----------



## cue003 (Aug 14, 2009)

So I wonder if the Orange Peel Spot with the diffusion filter (currently available for the other Polarion lights) will "equal" the Diffesion reflector version.

the color temps will be different but I wonder how much difference it will make when underwater since the clarity of the water and such will need to play a part in the success of your photography etc.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice to hear that the OP is an option. We'll look forward to this light becoming available.


----------



## vee73 (Aug 15, 2009)

I have seen the Abyss 5500K light. It is a little blue glass.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 16, 2009)

vee73 said:


> I have seen the Abyss 5500K light. It is a little blue glass.




You've actually seen the Abyss 5500K already! Wow neat. Please tell us more.


----------



## vee73 (Aug 16, 2009)

I have kept my hand on both models. D (Diffusion) S (Spot)-model.
Diffusion model was physically smaller burner even though both were 35W. Diffusion model was indeed also a clear bluish glass. Beam was incredibly high and steady throughout!

S (Spot)-model, to the beam appeared to be highly centralized.

The carrying handle was easily removable. 
Rotary switch was made from two parts.
The back cover was a two-seal. Its opening and sealing needed more power than, for example, PH-model.

Both models have already been a couple of weeks in the Finnish importer:
http://www.jomatig.fi/kauppa/polarion-abyss-u2.html

http://www.polarion-store.fi/


----------



## Patriot (Aug 16, 2009)

Thank you Vee!

1290 Euros converts to $1844.

Length appears to be the same as the X1 (255mm).

It seems that the blue tinted glass is what gives the D model it's 5500K color. 

Handle is "easily removable" just as it appeared to be in the pictures.

Very cool...could be my next Polarion!


----------



## karlthev (Aug 17, 2009)

Now Patriot, as you well know, this is just what I need--another Polarion....:thinking:



Karl


----------



## Patriot (Aug 17, 2009)

lol.....yes you sure do, just like I need another. If the converted price is correct it would make a nice 35W, 90 minute run, compliment to the PH50. On the down side, it takes a different battery but if we want a shorter light than the P series, I don't seen any way around the battery format. 

In some ways, the X1 and Abyss are almost a better package design since both lights *depend on* handles. The PH style only had to be longer and skinnier to accommodate the handle-less PF style. Since there is no handle-less X1 they were able to make it fatter and shorter.


So what do you think Karl, "groupbuy!" :naughty:


----------



## karlthev (Aug 17, 2009)

Well...I just might get twisted into that...:thinking:...............:twothumbs



Karl


----------



## cue003 (Aug 18, 2009)

Patriot said:


> lol.....yes you sure do, just like I need another. If the converted price is correct it would make a nice 35W, 90 minute run, compliment to the PH50. On the down side, it takes a different battery but if we want a shorter light than the P series, I don't seen any way around the battery format.
> 
> In some ways, the X1 and Abyss are almost a better package design since both lights *depend on* handles. The PH style only had to be longer and skinnier to accommodate the handle-less PF style. Since there is no handle-less X1 they were able to make it fatter and shorter.
> 
> ...




You know I will be in for a groupbuy on this too. :naughty:


----------



## Patriot (Aug 18, 2009)

cue003 said:


> You know I will be in for a groupbuy on this too. :naughty:




I sort of figured, but you know, it is going to want a big brother to mentor it. That can't happen if you sell your PH50.


----------



## vee73 (Aug 20, 2009)

Abyss video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAUpqVL6X_A

U2-D / S





 





 





 





 





 





 





 





 





 

Abyss / PH50 






Abyss U2-S / PH50 / U2-D 






U2-D ballast 






U2-S ballast 







U2-D 





http://www.kuvaboxi.fi/mediaobjects/orig/pub/2009/08/20/8143010478554073450orig.jpg 





http://www.kuvaboxi.fi/mediaobjects/orig/pub/2009/08/20/8143010478554073402orig.jpg 


U2-S 





http://www.kuvaboxi.fi/mediaobjects/orig/pub/2009/08/20/8143010478554073448orig.jpg 






Image original location:
http://www.kuvaboxi.fi/julkinen/28g8j+vesa-polarion-esittely-kunnon-kuvilla.html


----------



## cue003 (Aug 20, 2009)

Vee73, thanks for taking the time to post all these pictures and also the link to the site. Very informative pictures. 

1) The handle seems to be removable but really why would you want to remove it? Are other "types" of handles/mounts in the works or something? The light by itself seems to large for normal hands to hold (same as the X1) without a handle.

2) Is the allen bolt on the magnetic switch for field replacements/cleaning or something after diving?

3) Type II or Type III annodizing on the Abyss?

4) can the tailcap be used on an X1?

5) the picture of the circuit board for the U2-S shows a DUAL 35W/40 marking..... interesting... there isn't a HI/LO with this light is there?

6) would be nice if someone took or added a shot of the U2-S with the diffusion filter snap on in the hallway so that it can be then compared to the U2-D

7) Looks like (from video) they switched from the hard case to the bag for the Abyss....

Ken, any word on price yet?


----------



## cue003 (Aug 20, 2009)

Patriot said:


> I sort of figured, but you know, it is going to want a big brother to mentor it. That can't happen if you sell your PH50.



I hear ya... however the PH50 is going to be on its way to its new home as soon as I return from out of town. :-( This Abyss might be the lone wolf/big dawg of the household for a while.


----------



## karlthev (Aug 20, 2009)

They did go from the hard case to the soft bag as part of the standard package--the hard case seems to be offered as an accessory---which, at this price, should be *included* in the package if you ask me!:sigh:

I also note that this file identifies a run time of 20-30 minutes before it turns off (for heat management) when the light is used "on land". Used in the intended environment, the light would have sufficient cooling to run until the battery is exhausted. 

See the attached link http://www.polarion-store.fi/pdf/Abyss-manual-eng-1.pdf

You may have to copy and paste this one...



Karl


----------



## Patriot (Aug 20, 2009)

karlthev said:


> I also note that this file identifies a run time of 20-30 minutes before it turns off (for heat management) when the light is used "on land". Used in the intended environment, the light would have sufficient cooling to run until the battery is exhausted.
> 
> Karl






As you pointed out, the PDF states:
"While using the light on land, it turns off after 20~30 mins"


I wonder if this was a translation mistake? Perhaps it should read, "light may turn off after 20-30 mins?" It's the same basic design and size of the X1 which is now operating at 40W. I can't imagine this light turning itself off after 20 minutes because it just wouldn't follow logic. It will be interesting to hear more about this. 

I must say, the 5500K "D" model provides some amazingly pure and properly colored light for the camera's sake. The beam is so smooth and beautiful that it would make the perfect caving or urban exploration light. I'm a bit less skeptical about this lens and reflector combo not that I've seen some shots of it. It certainly limits your options if you should suddenly have a need for throw, but the beam looks much nicer than just slapping a diffuser on the front of an otherwise standard model.



BTW Vee, thank you very much for posting these links. I was unclear if your actually owned these lights already or just reviewed them. Which ever the case, which model do you like better, the D or S?

:thanks:


----------



## karlthev (Aug 20, 2009)

Good point Paul! No warning on the X1 as you say....the only thing I can think of is the possibility of a more stout construction (to guarantee being more water resistant at greater depths?) and possible resultant insulation of the ballast--making heat dissipation less efficient? I'm grasping for straws with this one though.....but..


"Because the Polarion AbyssTM is designed for underwater use, prolonged use on land can cause overheating. When this occurs , it simply triggers the thermal protection circuit and will shut down. It will return to normal operation once the light has cooled down."



Karl


----------



## Patriot (Aug 20, 2009)

karlthev said:


> "Because the Polarion AbyssTM is designed for underwater use, prolonged use on land can cause overheating. When this occurs , it simply triggers the thermal protection circuit and will shut down. It will return to normal operation once the light has cooled down."






Providing that there are no major differences in heat sinking between the U2 and X1, your above example of what it should read looks great to me. The way the PDF reads now is alarming, as if the light shuts down after 20-30 minutes regardless. I'm still going to assume it's a Korean to English translation problem.


----------



## karlthev (Aug 20, 2009)

Well, I'll defer to your thoughts---I am fully with you on this one! I'm expecting when we get them, they'll run longer than 20-3o minutes...least I hope so!


Karl


----------



## Patriot (Aug 20, 2009)

Karl, thanks for the PM. I didn't realize that you were taking a quote from the PDF a few posts back. That's not the same vebiage used in the PDF that I read.

Here is the one you posted:

(PDF that Karl found)


> "Because the Polarion AbyssTM is designed for underwater use, prolonged use on land can cause overheating. When this occurs , it simply triggers the thermal protection circuit and will shut down. It will return to normal operation once the light has cooled down."



(PDF that I found)


> *While using the light on land, it turns off after 20~30 mins.*
> Because the Polarion Abyss is designed for underwater use, prolonged use on
> land can cause overheating. When this occurs, it simply triggers the thermal
> protection circuit and will shut down. It will return to normal operation once the light has cooled down.


Ok, I see now that it was under the trouble shooting section and the portion that I changed to bold was an example of a symptom. In that case I'm not sure why they assigned a 20-30 minute value since if the ambient temperature were lower it could just as well reach thermal shut down at 40-50 or 60-70 minutes. It seems to me that it should instead read. *while using the light on land, it turns off prior to the battery being exhausted.*

Thanks for the "head-up" Karl.


----------



## karlthev (Aug 20, 2009)

Well, you're welcome....if I deserve it...:shrug:

We're all Polarion fans here and I think we all want to get the best information possible before we pull the trigger on a buy. I'd like to see some response from others as well....Ken?? Are we reading the literature correctly?



Karl


----------



## cue003 (Aug 20, 2009)

karlthev said:


> Well, you're welcome....if I deserve it...:shrug:
> 
> We're all Polarion fans here and I think we all want to get the best information possible before we pull the trigger on a buy. I'd like to see some response from others as well....Ken?? Are we reading the literature correctly?
> 
> ...



I too am hoping that was a bad translation. It will be a no-go if I cant get a fair amount of land usage out of it......  i am sure things will get cleared up one way or another once Ken or someone else gets their hands on these.

Curtis


----------



## vee73 (Aug 21, 2009)

Patriot. Diving Lights, I have only a test. I do not own them. I do not know which is better. They are so different.

Here is my pre-tested lamps:
http://www.kuvaboxi.fi/mediaobjects/orig/pub/2009/07/26/8143010478553041683orig.jpg
http://www.kuvaboxi.fi/mediaobjects/orig/pub/2009/07/26/8143010478553041669orig.jpg

This still updated list:
http://www.kuvaboxi.fi/mediaobjects/orig/pub/2009/08/21/8143010478554100721orig.jpg


I decided to take the test images U2-S with diffusor.

This once again U2-D






U2-S






U2-S with diffuser






U2-S with My own made diffuser







Graphics test corridor:

This once again U2-D corridor






U2-S corridor






U2-S with diffuser






U2-S with My own made diffuser





My own made get really close to U2-D. Light Effect is even greater than the U2-D.
Preparation my own diffuser sand blowing off the color Polarion colored filter.


Here in Finland, PH40 to pay 1495 €. Abyss pay 1290 €.


----------



## karlthev (Aug 21, 2009)

vee73---great pictures! Thanks!


Karl


----------



## cue003 (Aug 21, 2009)

Excellent vee73.... I thanks for taking the diffuser based pictures as well on the U2-S.... I was thinking we would see more "diffusion". 

Can you take a picture of your homemade diffusion filter next to the standard Polarion one? Sand blasting one of the colored filters sounds interesting. Which color?

Thanks again.


----------



## vee73 (Aug 21, 2009)

The original front






Original from behind






Colored sand-blasted off the color. The front.






Colored sand-blasted off the color. From behind






It does not matter what color.
Color is only one side of glass. I have seen the color to be only the back side.
Can also sandblast the front. This will be colored diffusion filter. I have done this for all of Polarion and Microfire filter.
I have all the colors of two. Original and diffusor.

These are all I use, for example, when I take photos in the woods.
http://www.kuvaboxi.fi/julkinen/2auki+vesa-luontokuvia-fikkarilla-hoystettyna.html

If you want to blow the sand, it is not required even to open it.
But always better if you do.

Here you can see how easy Polarion opening of the filter is.
http://www.kuvaboxi.fi/mediaobjects/orig/pub/2008/12/27/8143010478546062275orig.jpg
http://www.kuvaboxi.fi/mediaobjects/orig/pub/2008/12/27/8143010478546062277orig.jpg
 

Admittedly, the image series switch Polarion and Microfire the filter with each other. But the principle is the same.:thumbsup:

Oh, yeah. Microfire Filters are not painted. They are full color glass.


Vesa


----------



## SunFire900 (Aug 21, 2009)

Fantastic woods photos! It must be a lot of work setting up your equipment to take these shots. Of course, it is not really work when you love doing it.

Great lights, too.:twothumbs


----------



## vee73 (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks! SunFire900.
Yes, these images requires a lot of experiments. And they still can not always succeed. You are right. It is my favorite hobby. Here in Finland, in winter the sun does not rise at all. All people hate it. But me, my PH40 and PH50 loved it:twothumbs


----------



## SunFire900 (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your wonderful photos. It looks to me that it is not just a hobby, but your _life_!


----------



## Patriot (Aug 21, 2009)

Vee, I'm most impressed with you catalog of lux measurements and collection of wonderful light art. You're amazingly creative and I can tell that you put a lot of thought into your photos! I've never seen anything quite like this style and I think that you should sell your pictures. Beautiful! I think it's fair to say that you get more use out of your filters than anyone on this forum. 

How much Photoshop is required to achieve the desired results? I'm guessing it varies from picture to picture. 

Thank you for taking the time to post all of your links. I've saved them all as reference material. Great contribuition. :wave:


----------



## vee73 (Aug 22, 2009)

Patriot. I do not use photoshop software at all. 
In fact, I do not even have it or anything like that. 
The only thing I can do afterwards. Is limited.

The first time I have a system camera in hand in January this year (2009).
So I try to learn.

Vesa


----------



## SunFire900 (Aug 22, 2009)

Vee,

That is truly impressive. You wouldn't need colored filters if you "cheated" by using Photoshop. 

Just great work!


----------



## vee73 (Aug 22, 2009)

Photoshop photograph of the image is not genuine. 
I do not want to "cheat". Taking photographs is so much nicer. I love the "organic" images. 
But this goes to far offtopic. 

I put a few more link in my test. From there, might find interesting photos. Excuse the fact that texts are only in Finland.

Microfire
http://www.kuvaboxi.fi/julkinen/28g4z+vesa-microfire-esittely.html

XeVision
http://www.kuvaboxi.fi/julkinen/2bn5h+vesa-xevision-valaisin-sl-3050.html

Led Lenser / UK / Leatherman
http://www.kuvaboxi.fi/julkinen/2bcy8+vesa-led-lenser-uk-leatherman-testissa.html

Fenix
http://www.kuvaboxi.fi/julkinen/2bzct+vesa-fenix-testi.html

Vector
http://www.kuvaboxi.fi/julkinen/2atr4+vesa-katuauto-vector-hid-valaisin.html

Summary of this year's torch tests.
http://www.kuvaboxi.fi/julkinen/2b7o2+vesa-lampputesteja-2009.html

AAA Battery test
http://www.kuvaboxi.fi/julkinen/2bkam+vesa-aaa-paristotesti.html

Thank you all !
Vesa


----------



## Patriot (Aug 24, 2009)

vee73 said:


> Patriot. I do not use photoshop software at all.
> In fact, I do not even have it or anything like that.
> The only thing I can do afterwards. Is limited.
> 
> ...






That's great Vesa! I'm even more impressed to know that you don't use photoshop. Sometimes you can extract that little extra bit of character out of your photos with without spoiling the original effect. You would probably enjoy playing with the program.

Tell you what, if your pictures are full size, I can't remember if they are....I'll make a few adjustments and I'll email them to you and you can tell me what you think. 

Paul




EDIT:

Ok, hopefully I'm still on thread topic boundries since you used Polarion lights and filters. If you like them, please PM me with your email and I'll send the full size changes to you.  

All original images are from Vee73 (with my minor adjustments)





Courtesy of Vee73




Courtesy of Vee73




Courtesy of Vee73


----------



## Ken J. Good (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes,

Look how the Polarion illuminates the entire Horizon a redish tint (last image).

Without the searchlight on, it would be completely pitch black!!!


----------



## Patriot (Aug 24, 2009)

Ken J. Good said:


> Yes,
> 
> Look how the Polarion illuminates the entire Horizon a redish tint (last image).
> 
> Without the searchlight on, it would be completely pitch black!!!





.....:laughing:


Just think Ken, if Vee73 start's selling beautiful photos as artwork, he could make youself and Polarion even more famous than you are now...


----------



## karlthev (Aug 24, 2009)

These are great photos...but how about that Abyss.....wow!


Karl


----------



## cue003 (Aug 24, 2009)

Patriot.. Damn those are nice. We just need to come up with those inspirational sayings and we may have ourself a business plan once we frame these bad boys up. lol

Curtis


----------



## Patriot (Aug 24, 2009)

cue003 said:


> Patriot.. Damn those are nice. We just need to come up with those inspirational sayings and we may have ourself a business plan once we frame these bad boys up. lol
> 
> Curtis





It's all Vee73's work. I just adjusted a few things very slightly which took all of 2 minutes.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Aug 25, 2009)

Vee-thanks for the video-what language do you speak?Let me guess-*Loation.*:thinking:


----------



## vee73 (Aug 25, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> Vee-thanks for the video-what language do you speak?Let me guess-*Loation.*:thinking:


 
I speak Finnish. I live in the Arctic Circle. (Finland)http://www.maailmankartta.fi/eurooppa.htm
Here there is not dark in the summer at all. Similarly, the winter is dark three months at a time. Polarion flashlights are really needed in the winter.

Vesa


----------



## Patriot (Sep 9, 2009)

Vesa, or anyone else who might know, is the U2's finish typeII or is it HA?

:thanks:


----------



## vee73 (Sep 9, 2009)

If I do not remember totally wrong, it just seemed similar to the others. I can also be wrong. The next time I go to the importer, will check it. It might be tomorrow.

Patriot. You have a nice picture of the signature variable.:huh:


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Sep 9, 2009)

Patriot said:


> Vesa, or anyone else who might know, is the U2's finish typeII or is it HA?
> 
> :thanks:


Its Type III Hard Anodizing Finished, IIRC


----------



## Patriot (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks guys....and LGW, if you could point me to a reference that would be great. I've searched this thread and looked through the info at Polarion but didn't see it listed anywhere.



*EDIT:*
Vesa, I'm not sure if I understand your comment about my signature but I'll be happy to help you make one if you like, since I did use on of your pics...


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Sep 9, 2009)

Patriot said:


> Thanks guys....and LGW, if you could point me to a reference that would be great. I've searched this thread and looked through the info at Polarion but didn't see it listed anywhere.


PM sent


----------



## Patriot (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks LGW, I'll post the info from the Korean site....


*Abyss D is diffusion reflector 
-> For Photo ( Color temp...5500k - little bit blue color , good quality for take photo ) 

Abyss S is orange peel spot reflector 
-> Fishing or Cave explore , Etc...( color temp...4300k - for long distance ) 


- 35W or 40w Xenon HID ( Basic set - 35w output ) 
- Diffusion or Spot Reflector 
- Run time - 80 or 90 min. 
- Real 100 m Waterproof 
- Easy swap Li-ion Battery pack 
- Various filter 
- Various mount and bracket 
- Special Double O-Ring System 
- Removable Rotary Switch 
- Soft case included ( Basic set - Hard case option ) 
- Removable Special design handle 
- 3 Tripod hole on the handle 
- High Quality AL Body. 
- Type III Hard Anodizing Finished 

- MSRP - $ 1,290 ( Basic set -> Abyss D + soft case )*


----------



## karlthev (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for the information gentlemen! Hmmm, it appears it IS type III!



Karl


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Sep 9, 2009)

You're very much welcome, Paul.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 9, 2009)

You guys caught this part too, right?

*"- 35W or 40w Xenon HID ( Basic set - 35w output )"

*I'm guess that has something to due with this:
http://www.kuvaboxi.fi/mediaobjects/orig/pub/2009/08/20/8143010478554072594orig.jpg

How cool is that!? The U2S is definitely my next light. :naughty:


----------



## cue003 (Sep 9, 2009)

Patriot said:


> Vesa, or anyone else who might know, is the U2's finish typeII or is it HA?
> 
> :thanks:



I got you all spun up now on the type II and type III finish.  My bad.


----------



## cue003 (Sep 9, 2009)

Patriot said:


> You guys caught this part too, right?
> 
> *"- 35W or 40w Xenon HID ( Basic set - 35w output )"
> 
> ...



I had mentioned something in post #45 of this thread and no-one responded.  Now you actually find it in the literature... which I also read but didn't pay close enough attention to it. 

Crap... dual stage.... CRAP.. CRAP. I just bought the X1 ... should be here tomorrow. C R A P. Now what???? And that price is much cheaper than the current X1 (or P2 for that matter)..... and this light is type III vs type II.   Ok I need to stay calm...stay calm.... I told myself I wouldn't need U2 for diving. I convinced myself because I wanted a new light NOW and the X1 was available. This is what happens when you get impatient. argghhhh. We still don't have a release date though...... think it will be before year end?

It would have been nice to see a 35/50 mix. So that the output different would be very noticeable between modes. If the literature is correct with a 35/40 setup then your runtime should be around 100/80 min respectively. I guess that extra 20 min can come in handy for many.... 


Maybe Ken can verify if that is really the case with the dual stage.


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Sep 9, 2009)

cue003 said:


> Crap... dual stage.... CRAP.. CRAP. I just bought the X1 ... should be here tomorrow. C R A P. Now what???? And that price is much cheaper than the current X1 (or P2 for that matter)..... and this light is type III vs type II.   Ok I need to stay calm...stay calm.... I told myself I wouldn't need U2 for diving. I convinced myself because I wanted a new light NOW and the X1 was available. This is what happens when you get impatient. argghhhh. We still don't have a release date though...... think it will be before year end?
> It would have been nice to see a 35/50 mix. So that the output different would be very noticeable between modes. If the literature is correct with a 35/40 setup then your runtime should be around 100/80 min respectively. I guess that extra 20 min can come in handy for many....



Stay calm bud  nothing to worry with that, I believe. Remember red special order we used to talked about, seem that explains this 35W or 40W. Polarion with Dual modes is still far from reality :nana:
*
Reminder: "comes with soft case"*


----------



## tab665 (Sep 9, 2009)

plus you got to remember that this light is specifically designed for underwater illumination. unless your a diver, in which case i just made it worse for you.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 9, 2009)

Curtis,

First off, I believe the price is around 1290 Euro's not dollars, even though there's a dollar sign there "$" I had the feeling that was going to freak somebody out..... but it is right off the korean website.

Next, the difference of 5 watts is going to be closer to 10 minutes, not 20.

Next, it hasn't been verified that the user can actually switch between 35 and 40 watts. I don't see an adjustment point on the ballast such as a screw or anything. Also the other U2-D didn't even have the same text written on the ballast so who knows. Also, I don't believe that's considered "dual stage" but I don't know what exactly differentiates it electronically from true dual stage either. 

Next, there is a peak throw / lux difference between the X1 and the U2-S with LOP reflector. Llook at the lux figures.

U2-D 24,400 
U2-S 34,000
PH40 40,000
PH50 54,000

I'm guessing that the smooth X1 going to be very close to the PH40. In any case, you're X1 is still going to out throw either U2 model. 

Lastly, it could be 6 months are more before we see this light over here. 



All is not lost  :thumbsup:


----------



## BVH (Sep 9, 2009)

Patriot said:


> Curtis,
> 
> Next, it hasn't been verified that the user can actually switch between 35 and 40 watts. I don't see an adjustment point on the ballast such as a screw or anything. Also the other U2-D didn't even have the same text written on the ballast so who knows. Also, I don't believe that's considered "dual stage" but I don't know what exactly differentiates it electronically from true dual stage either.



Does the ballast have a pair of extra, very small wires? It might switch like your Blitz, connecting/disconnecting two wires


----------



## cue003 (Sep 9, 2009)

Patriot said:


> Curtis,
> 
> First off, I believe the price is around 1290 Euro's not dollars, even though there's a dollar sign there "$" I had the feeling that was going to freak somebody out..... but it is right off the korean website.
> 
> ...




Alright, just needed some dinner I guess. Blood sugar must have been low. Much better now. LOL....

I know, I jumped the gun with all the assumptions and stuff. If it turns out to be everything and more then I will just get one of these lights to. The X1 will just have a twin.. albeit a fraternal twin. haha

Sorry to take us off track. Lets keep it moving.

I am curious as to how the switch (if at all possible) between levels will be. I am thinking it is a setting that will either be orderable as a 35w or as a 40w and they simply use the same board to reduce manufacturing costs. 

Good points on the price I just saw the $ sign and thought dollars. 

All good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Patriot (Sep 9, 2009)

BVH said:


> Does the ballast have a pair of extra, very small wires? It might switch like your Blitz, connecting/disconnecting two wires




Sorry Bob, I don't know. I was only going from the picture a few links back. Maybe it's a fixed wattage that the factory sets to 35 or 40 depending on which is ordered...? Dunno...:tinfoil:


----------



## tab665 (Sep 16, 2009)

http://www.polarion-store.com/pd-polarion-u2-abyss-diving-light2.cfm 
looks like a price has been set at $1895, makes no mention of a 40 watt option however, or any kind of dual mode. unless thats just an old link that i havent noticed before.


----------



## Ken J. Good (Sep 16, 2009)

The Polarion U2 Abyss will be offered in 35-watts only.

No Dual Power or 40-watt model in the works as far as I am aware.
A word of caution with respect to using the Polarion of Korea for "intel".

In a nutshell if you look at the site, it often displays protos, projects that don't get traction or discontinued products.

We finally have both U2 models in stock.

The "S" model has a slightly stippled reflector and has no where near the throw of the smooth reflector found in the X1 which is a 40-watt HID.

The "D" model is exceptionally diffused for video/photographic work.

These are clearly underwater use lights and have limited runtime out-of-water given the sealing and potential heat build-up given the design.

MSRP in the US is going to be $1895.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for the update and clarification about the wattage Ken.



Curtis, it looks like you made out just fine with the X1. I'm eager for you to receive it too.


----------



## cue003 (Sep 16, 2009)

Patriot said:


> Thanks for the update and clarification about the wattage Ken.
> 
> 
> 
> Curtis, it looks like you made out just fine with the X1. I'm eager for you to receive it too.



 The X1 is already in the house. Been traveling for work so hadn't had enough time to even play yet. 

Curtis


----------



## Patriot (Sep 16, 2009)

....and you didn't take it to work with you!? :nana:

I'm very much looking forward to your pictures and thoughts. CPF is X1 deficient for some reason. Hardly any info or reviews. 

The U2 still looks like a great light and should appeal to those looking for for more run-time. It's going to be a tough choice between it and the X1 but since I'm in no hurry, I thought I'd listen to what people had to say about the U2.


----------



## Patriot (Apr 6, 2011)

I really don't have any important reason to revive this thread other than to say that I'll have a Abyss U2 "S" in my possession, within a couple of days. I'm excited to test it for the CPF community since we've really not seen much actual data on the Abyss from CPF members. I suppose that the economy being what it's been for the last three years probably has a lot to do with that. Personally, I would have owned this light sooner had I more disposable income. In any case, I'll being doing beamshots, videos and will attempt to cover this light with the same depth that I reviewed the PH50 when it was introduced. More in a couple of days!


----------



## DM51 (Apr 9, 2011)

Patriot said:


> I'll have a Abyss U2 "S" in my possession within a couple of days.... I'm excited to test it for the CPF community


I much look forward to your tests, and comparison beamshots vs. PH40 etc if you can do them.

Unfortunately, I think your tests could possibly lead to more $$$ disappearing from my poor ill-treated wallet...


----------



## Steve'O (Apr 10, 2011)

Yes it will be interesting to see a beamshot comparison with the OP reflector. 

Good of you Patriot :thumbsup:


----------



## Patriot (Apr 11, 2011)

I've had the light now for a couple of days and have 3 hours of run-time on it so far. I thought it would be a good idea to give the bulb at least a minimal workout before I started my beamshots and video this coming week. 

Also, I missed pointing out that this model is the Abyss Dual "S" or dual stage Abyss. Low output is 30W or 3000L. Hight output is 45W or 4500L. I'll probably just start a new thread soon since this is indeed a new model and Polarion's first 2 stage.

I'm very excited about this product thus far and quite blown away by the performance, especially considering it's size. It's notably smaller than the P series while outperforming the current P series in total light output. Despite having a MOP reflector, the throw remains extraordinary from its sub-three inch (72mm) reflector. The beam imperfections have been eased and softened but the hotspot is still very distinct and measures about 8" across at 25 feet. I'm looking forward to taking beamshots of this light for you guys!

Besides the obvious performance and flawless fit and HA finish, it's impressive to think that this light is dive rate to 330 feet! So far I can't think of a single data point about the Abyss where it comes up short. During the second run, I did manage to get it warm enough to redistribute much of the lubrication that was on the threads and double O-rings. It started to creep down the battery housing but stopped before getting the the electronic board and contacts. It looks like this thing for ready to dive with right from the factory judging from the o-ring lube. Underwater, I suspect that it would never get warm enough for the lube to migrate. I cleaned up the excess and it was good to go for the third run. 

I'll get some pictures up tomorrow.


----------



## Steve'O (Apr 11, 2011)

This sounds like a very nice light you have Patriot, that 30 watt low mode is a nice feature for longer run time.

It would be great if you could compare it's textured reflector against the PH40's smooth.


----------

